# Favourite actors/actresses



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

As per the title list a Top 5 for both groups, hey why not mention those who are close but do not quite make YOUR Top 5.

*Actors*

1: Al Pacino
2: Jack Nicholson
3: Edward Norton
4: Brad Pitt
5: Robert de Niro

*Actresses*

1: Jodie Foster
2: Penelope Cruz
3: Uma Thurman
4: Cate Blanchett
5: Sandra Bullock

Others that come to mind would include: Johnny Depp, Susan Sarandon, Marlon Brando, Helen Hunt, Ewan McGregor, Juliette Lewis, Woody Harrelson, Emma Thompson, Samuel L Jackson, Nicholas Cage, Kevin Spacey, John Goodman. Am sure that there are many more that have slipped my mind!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh man... I'm afraid I might leave someone out. 

I can't list them in a particular order... hard to say who's #1 for me.

*Actors*
Sean Connery (If I had to pick a favorite, it would probably be Sean)
Al Pacino
Kevin Costner
John Travolta
Morgan Freeman

Others that stand out and I enjoy are Cary Grant, Samuel L. Jackson, Nicholas Cage, Tom Cruise, Christian Bale, Jack Nicholson, Matthew McConaughey, Bruce Willis, Antonio Banderas, Andy Garcia, Jim Carrey, Keifer Sutherland, David Caruso and Robert DeNiro.

*Actresses*
Jennifer Garner
Ashley Judd
Catherine Zeta-Jones
Meg Ryan
Reese Witherspoon

Others that stand out and I enjoy are Julia Roberts, Uma Thurman, Michelle Pfeiffer, Jennifer Lopez, Halle Berry, Drew Barrymore and Kate Hudson.

I'm sure I've forgot about someone though.


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Actors

Mel Gibson (pre Passion of the Christ type stuff)
Brad Pitt
Matt Damon and Ben Affleck (can't get enough of Dogma)
Johnny Depp
Tom Hanks
Antonio Banderas
Bruce Willis


Actress

Salma Hayek (can't get enough of Dogma)
Michelle Phifer
Drew Barrymore
Parker Posey

The entire cast of any Christopher Cline movie.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Actors:

Jim Carey
Samuel L Jackson
Antonio Banderas
Keanu Reeves
Jude Law

Anyone else except Steven Seagal :rant: 

Actress:

Nichole Kidman
Renee Zellweger
Uma Thurman
Ziyi Zhang
Jodie Foster
Dorie :T


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Actors:
John Wayne
Jimmy Stewart
Vic Morrow
Humphrey Bogart
Sean Connery

Actress:
Sophia Loren
Lauren Bacall
Raquel Welch
Marjory Main
Farah Fawcett


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... some oldies but goodies there Ron.


Now who is Steven Seagal? lol You know I liked him in maybe his first couple of movies, but since then it's been downhill for him... pitiful acting IMO. He is a bad dude when it comes to slappin' and kickin' folks. I prefer the newly installed ...uh... Transporter guy... what's his name? Dadnabbit... had to go look it up... Jason Statham! I like him pretty good. He's now my slap'em kick'em guy.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

*Actor*
Matthew McConaughey
Morgan Freeman
Kevin Spacey
Denzel Washington
Wil Smith

*Actresses*
Salma Hayek
Kate Hudson
Liv Tyler
Ashley Judd
Jodie Foster


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

*Actor*
Anthony Hopkins (no one mentioned him yet?)
Morgan Freeman
Jack Nicholson
Kevin Spacey
Mel Brooks (acting, directing, producing, and writing)

*Actress*
Cate Blanchett
Katherine Hepburn
Jodie Foster
Scarlett Johansonn
Ingrid Bergman


Too many other action heros to list...


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Actors:
James Earl Jones
Wil Smith
Val Kilmer
Jon Cryer
Jack Black 

Actresses:
Judi Dench
Penelope Keith
Kate Winslet
Felicity kendal
Drew abrrymore

Nic Cage, Mel Brookes and Lesley Nelson just missed the list, but only just.
I just notice 4/5 actresses are english??? :help:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Actors:
Harrison Ford
John Wayne
Patrick Stewart
Bill Paxton
Kurt Russell

Actresses:
Jodie Foster
Maureen O'Hara
Milla Jovovich
Cate Blanchett
Emma Thompson

Lots of others like: Elizabeth Perkins, Kenneth Branagh, Julianne Moore, Chris Cooper, Lucy Liu, William H. Macy, Nicole Kidman, Jonny Depp, Tim Robbins, and Sigourney Weaver to name a few.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

My favourite are Bollywood
Actors
Sharuk khan
Aamir Khan
Actress
Kajol
Rani Mukherjee
Aiswarya rai


----------

